# Thoughts about starting a new group on Facebook?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

We are vendors at a very good indoor flea market. This flea market is set up like an antique mall, where they have cashiers at the front door, and we, as vendors, are credited with each purchase.

At one time, this mall had a Facebook page. The group page was not as active as it could have been. 

The mall got a new manager, and because of all of the negative comments posted on the FB page, nearly all posted by disgruntled vendors in the comments sections, she closed the FB group. I don't believe that she knew that there is a moderator setting and a few other controls that can enable her to control what is posted.

Honestly, I think she is too busy to start a new FB group, and probably wouldn't because the last FB group ended so poorly.

I think that a new FB group is needed, and I want to start one. 

Of course, I can start a group about anything that I want, but I think that I am going to ask her blessings. What are your thoughts? Ask for the manager's blessings, or just fly with it?

Should I name the page:

"Fans of ____________ Mall, _________, Indiana"

or:

"___________Mall, __________, Indiana" 

I know that in some malls, they charge a nominal fee for special postings on their FB pages? Anyone knowledgeable about that? How does your mall handle the FB postings? 

Thoughts? Suggestions? Ideas?


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I like the idea but would let the manager know. If you drive people from FB to visit the mall, they may mention how much they like the FB page as part of conversation and from a marketing standpoint, it looks better if whoever is at the mall, particularly at the check out, is aware of the FB page so they can carry the conversation. Maybe you could feature some of the vendors, at no cost, to build good will if there have been issues. 

Either option for the group's name is good. People will search FB for general terms such as the town and state and maybe "flea market". "Fans" probably won't be a key search term.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I second the thought about presenting your plan to the manager first. When she sees how well thought out your ideas are (and that you will have someone responsible for frequent photos), as well as the moderator controls that are available, she can't help but love it.


----------

